# Any Mountain, Any Snow, Any Beer, Any Time



## RMC

I need some help translating this phrase from English to Italian:
Any Mountain, Any Snow, Any Beer, Any Time

Thank you in advance for you help

RMC


----------



## ccvl

I really can't understand what it may refer to! Could you help with context?


----------



## RMC

Me and some others are going skiing in Courmayeur Italy...the phrase is going to be put on a shirt alonge with all the other places we have been...we have it in french but need it in italian.

RMC


----------



## ccvl

How was it translated in French?
If you translated any with "chaque"
it would be in Italian "ogni montagna, ogni neve, ogni birra, ogni volta"
If you translated "any" with "n'importe quel" (or something like that) it would be "qualsiasi" instead of ogni. Both sound really awkward to me!


----------



## Raphillon

Well, here is my one 

Ogni montagna, Ogni nevicata, Ogni birra, Ogni istante


----------



## ccvl

nevicata is much better than my neve!


----------



## Raphillon

ccvl said:
			
		

> nevicata is much better than my neve!


 
Grazie  Anch'io avevo pensato "ogni neve" all'inizio.... In effetti non suona bene, però


----------



## RMC

any mountain - qualsiasi montagna

any snow - qualsiasi neve
any beer - qualsiasi birra
any time - ogni momento

This is what I came up with from the dictionary????  Which is right?


----------



## shamblesuk

Is there ian Italian equivalent of the famous 'Any time, any place, anywhere'? Could this be adapted to make it more familiar sounding?

Solo un pensiero


----------



## Raphillon

RMC said:
			
		

> any mountain - qualsiasi montagna
> 
> any snow - qualsiasi neve
> any beer - qualsiasi birra
> any time - ogni momento
> 
> This is what I came up with from the dictionary???? Which is right?


 
Both. you have to deal with the context any time you try a translation. "Qualsiasi" has the meaning of "no matter what" while "ogni" is more similar to "Each". Depending on the context you could translate both with the word "any", since it was a sort of motto for your holydays I did the translation thinking as you did mean "We are going to enjoy any mountain, any snow, any beer, any time".

If this was not what you ment then please let me know so I may help you the best way I can.


----------



## RMC

Tout Montagne
Tout Neige
Tout Biere
A tout moment


----------



## RMC

I think it was initially intended to be a challenge, as we will take on anything...


----------



## Willi

Then maybe "ogni" would suit you best


----------



## RMC

Ogni montagna, Ogni nevicata, Ogni birra, Ogni istante

Sounds like this translation may be the best for what I am trying to get across???


----------



## Willi

If you're saying that you intend to climb every mountain, drink every beer etc. etc. i think so


----------



## lsp

I get the sentiment. You mean you would confront any mountain, etc., right? Like, "just give us a snow-covered mountain and beer and we're there!"  My vote is qualsiasi to render the spirit of the English "any." It doesn't mean "every." And neve is better, too, since nevicata means snowfall. This snow/neve is the snow on which you ski.


----------



## Willi

lsp said:
			
		

> I get the sentiment. You mean you would confront any mountain, etc., right? Like, "just give us a snow-covered mountain and beer and we're there!" My vote is qualsiasi to render the spirit of the English "any." It doesn't mean "every." And neve is better, too, since nevicata means snowfall. This snow/neve is the snow on which you ski.


 
Actually "qualsiasi" has that meaning, only it sounds strange in Italian Qualsiasi montagna, qualsiasi neve etc. Especially qualsiasi neve...it doesn't sound "italian", I don't know if it makes sense


----------



## lsp

Willi said:
			
		

> Actually "qualsiasi" has that meaning, only it sounds strange in Italian Qualsiasi montagna, qualsiasi neve etc. Especially qualsiasi neve...it doesn't sound "italian", I don't know if it makes sense


Some things, especially the more slogan-like, just don't render with the same brevity and/or meaning. We see that all the time here, don't we?


----------



## Juri

A  me andrebbe bene:
A noi, montagna, neve, e birra
e tempo per godersele!


----------



## ccvl

if it has to be printed on shirts I think we shoud try to keep the very "slim" synthax made up of just nouns, what about this one: "Una montagna, della neve, della birra, ogni momento!"
"Una" e "della" may convey the same meaning of "any" as they are indefinite, but the expression actually loses the charming nuance of the initial repetition (any, any, any...).
That's a crippling one!


----------



## Marco da Roma

In my opinion, you have to start from anytime.
It's a commercial slogan, so the message is:" Anytime (every time you come) here you'll find mountains, snow, and beer"
Any is the prefix that melts all the elements toghether.
I guess there isn't a correct traslation in italian, this sentence is for foreign tourists.
"Montagna, neve e birra, sempre ed ogni volta!!"
I hope you'll understand my english is so bad.


----------



## Raphillon

I don't want to sound "stubborn", but I would still say "ogni"


----------



## RMC

I am so confused now...I dont know which one I should use

Willi is correct on the meaning, (you would confront any mountain, etc., right? Like, "just give us a snow-covered mountain and beer and we're there!")

Which one would convey that meaning more to Italians that would read it?


----------



## Willi

I still stick to "ogni". Besides it's short and immediate. But whether you use "ogni" or "qualsiasi" bear in mind that they don't sound "italian"


----------



## radiation woman

RMC said:
			
		

> Tout Montagne
> Tout Neige
> Tout Biere
> A tout moment


 
I know this is the Italian forum but I just wanted to let you know that "montagne", "neige" and "bière" are feminine words in French, and therefore the adjective preceding them should end in an "e".


----------



## CristinaBurke

Ciao, provo anch'io...
qualsiasi montagna, qualsiasi neve, qualsiasi birra, in qualunque momento.

Inoltre volevo chiedere come si traduce questa frase...
Any time soon.
Are you going to help me any time soon?


----------



## CristinaBurke

Scusate se riscrivo ancora questa richiesta, ma è la terza volta che "incontro" questo modo di dire
ANY TIME SOON
e non riesco a capire il senso.

Any time=quando vuoi
Soon=presto

Com'è la traduzione? cioè se è "quando vuoi" non si può mettere il "presto", giusto?


----------



## Raphillon

Non sono sicuro, ma immagino che il significato sia una cosa tipo "in qualunque momento purchè sia presto"....


"Prima possibile", forse?

è sinonimo di "as soon as possible?"


----------



## ElaineG

Non esattamente, *Raphi*. 

Suona più o meno come una supplica o un rimprovero.

Non è giusto (ma ci provo):  

Mi aiuterai in qualsiasi momento prossimo/presto [implied: or not????]?


----------



## Raphillon

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Non esattamente, *Raphi*.
> 
> Suona più o meno come una supplica o un rimprovero.
> 
> Non è giusto (ma ci provo):
> 
> Mi aiuterai in qualsiasi momento prossimo/presto [implied: or not????]?


 
Thanks.

Essendo questo il significato direi che va tradotto caso per caso, perchè un corrispondente italiano non c'è.... Ad esempio per la tua frase...

"Vero che verrai presto ad aiutarmi"???

According to the context thìs could soun from a beg of a children who is asking help for is homework to the almost threatening statement of someone who pretends you to help... Is that what you mean, more or less?


----------



## CristinaBurke

Ah! non è facile da tradurre  grazie Elaine grazie Raphillon.


----------



## Elisa68

L'ho sentita come risposta data da una commessa ad un cliente che cercava un articolo famoso. Lei ha detto che non era disponibile e: "We are not expecting it any time soon".
In questo caso, come nel tuo, tradurrei come suggerito da Raphillon, semplicemente _presto_.


----------



## CristinaBurke

Ok! Grazie Elisa.


----------



## kap

dammi la montagna
dammi la neve
dammi la birra
e il tempo lo trovo


----------



## Silvia

RMC said:
			
		

> I am so confused now...I dont know which one I should use
> 
> Willi is correct on the meaning, (you would confront any mountain, etc., right? Like, "just give us a snow-covered mountain and beer and we're there!")
> 
> Which one would convey that meaning more to Italians that would read it?


Any Mountain, Any Snow, Any Beer, Any Time
Non importa che montagna, che neve, che birra, che momento

That's the best translation for me.

I also thought of something more common like: 
non importa, dove, come, quando (but snow and beer would be lost).

Anything else would sound like a bad translation... also nevicata means snowfall.


----------



## emma1968

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> L'ho sentita come risposta data da una commessa ad un cliente che cercava un articolo famoso. Lei ha detto che non era disponibile e: "We are not expecting it any time soon".
> In questo caso, come nel tuo, tradurrei come suggerito da Raphillon, semplicemente _presto_.



Oppure :"da un momento all'altro"
Emma


----------



## TimLA

Nel senso di feste, neve, birra, aggiungerei:

"e non mangi neve gialla!".


----------

